# Rickenbacker Bass value



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

Any suggestions on how/where to find approx value of a Rickenbacker Model 3001 short scale bass, guessing early to mid 80's, black body, maple neck, single pick up...checked the www, but didn't find much, any help would be appreciated...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Quite a few have popped up on Ebay. Here's the list: Its old tho.. Might be worth more now...

Year Color DateSold Price
1976 Autumnglo 06/17/2004 $917.05
1977 Walnut 09/21/2004 $560.00
1976 Jetglo 11/01/2004 $963.00
1976 Autumnglo 11/12/2004 $785.00
1978 Walnut 12/15/2004 $701.50
1977 Fireglo 12/19/2004 $591.34
1977 Fireglo 02/05/2005 $1,032.00
1979 Autumnglo 02/13/2005 $760.00
1977 Autumnglo 02/16/2005 $850.00
1978 Autumnglo 02/19/2005 $820.00
1974 Mapleglo 03/06/2005 $800.00
1977 Mapleglo 03/06/2005 $460.00
Autumnglo 04/11/2005 $716.00
Autumnglo 05/31/2005 $500.00
Burgandy 08/28/2005 $800.00
1980 Autumnglo 08/29/2005 $860.00
1978 Autumnglo 09/09/2005 $1,025.00
1976 Autumnglo 10/16/2005 $1,290.00
Mapleglo 12/18/2005 $680.00
1976 Jetglo 01/19/2006 $760.00
1976 Jetglo 02/12/2006 $700.00
1976 Burgandy 02/12/2006 $1,425.99


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess I'll need to find the serial number on it to find out what yr it was built?


----------

